# Difference between freebsd and open bsd? And how to install it?



## wahdangun (May 13, 2010)

so just like the title, what exactly the different between the two? and how to instal it

because i heard freebsd is good for setting up, proxy server. 

so please help me how to install and configure it, to become a blazing fast proxy server (btw i will use it for my Internet caffe, around 15 client)


----------



## regexorcist (May 22, 2010)

I never saw this post?

Not a lot of difference, mostly philosophy.

Installation is straight forward for both, it's better to "just do it"
and if you have any problems, just post.

You should understand how the package manager and/or ports works.
Read a little and you will have no problem.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 5, 2010)

hiks at least there is someone a live in here.

thanks, but if i want to try load balancing what is the best for me ?

currently, i use D-link for load balancing, but it only have 2 ports for wan, and right now i have 4 isp (3 main isp, and 1 for backup)


----------



## Bravo2Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

i used to use a cisco 7200 for load balancing several isp . im shure you can stick 4 cards in a linux server and achive the same thing .

or by using openbsd .


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 6, 2010)

PF should be able to do what you ask and run on either
FreeBSD or OpenBSD which is it's native platform.

I'm not currently doing anything like that, so I'm
not of much help... sorry


----------

